# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Banorët e Llapushnikut duan Kishë

## Jack Watson

*Duan kishë*

Një parcelë tokë prej dy hektarë e gjysmë në Llapushnik të Drenasit, në vendin e quajtur Gradina-Fusha, është bërë temë diskutimi në mesin të banorëve të këtij fshati.

Arsyeja e kësaj është për faktin se disa familje, të konvertuara kohë më parë në fenë katolike, tashmë kërkojnë të kenë edhe vendin e caktuar ku do të pushojnë eshtrat e tyre, vend ky që do të jetë ekskluzivisht vetëm për banorët katolikë.

Ata po ashtu kanë kërkuar nga Kuvendi Komunal i Drenasit, që pranë varrezave të tyre të ndërtohet edhe një kishë katolike.

Një nga banorët që përkrahin këtë kërkesë është Feriz Sopi. Ai thotë se parcela prej dy hektarësh e gjysmë, që gjendet vetëm disa metra larg shtëpisë së tij, do të behët vend për varrezat e tyre pasi që, sipas tij, kjo është e drejtë ligjore.

Ne jemi mbi 45 familje katolike dhe numri jonë sa vjen e shtohet. Ne nuk kemi vend se ku ti varrosim kufomat e që për dallim nga ne, banorët e besimit mysliman kanë vendin e caktuar të tyrin, thotë Ferizi i cili para katër vitesh është pagëzuar nga kisha katolike me emrin Gjon.
Feriz Sopi beson se tashmë është e domosdoshme që të ndërtohet një kishë ku llapushnikasit e besimit katolik të kenë vendin e caktuar ku do të bënin lutjet e tyre.

Ne na duhet që të shkojmë në kishën e Klinës apo në Kravasari. Tek vendi ku do të kemi varrezat tona dëshirojmë ta kemi edhe kishën e fshatit, thotë Sopi.

Ai thotë se familja e tij gjithmonë ka mbajtur fenë katolike, mirëpo, siç thotë ai, e kanë mbajtur të fshehur nga miqtë e tyre pasi që në rajonin e Drenicës nuk ka pasur asnjë familje katolike.

Të një mendimi plotësisht të kundër me atë të Feriz Sopit janë një pjesë e madhe e banorëve myslimanë të këtij fshati.

Vendimin e Komunës për këtë rast ata e quajnë diskriminim, pasi që, sipas tyre, Komuna e Drenasit ende nuk ka ndarë një vend të caktuar për varrezat e myslimanëve që përbejnë shumicën.

_Shkrimin e plotë mund ta lexoni në Express..._ 

*(C) Gazeta Express*

----------


## Kasumi

A kan uje te pijes dhe per te ngrene me bollek kta ??

----------


## e panjohura

Jack Watson!



> Ai thotë se familja e tij gjithmonë ka mbajtur fenë katolike, mirëpo, siç thotë ai, e kanë mbajtur të fshehur nga miqtë e tyre pasi që në rajonin e Drenicës nuk ka pasur asnjë familje katolike.


Nuk besoj qe kta njerez e kan mbajt te fshehur per shkak te friges,askush dhe asnjehere nuk iu eshte ndalua kujt ne Kosove besimi i krishter,kur ne koherat e komunizmit myslimanit iu eshte ndalua me shum gjera  mbajtja e fes, ata lirshem kan mund te konvertohen ne ate se cfar ishin,pra ne katolik.Une nuk mbaj ne mend por Babi me tregonte se ne muajin e Ramazanit para dyerve te vendit ku punonte,qendronte njeriu me uje ne dore dhe na detyronte ta prishim agjerimin!Po te ishin ne Shqiperi do te besoja,por ne Kosove ata e dijn shkakun pse kan veprua keshtu,por asesi nga friga!Ps.Mos ma merrni per te keq,por kjo me cudit!

----------


## Jack Watson

> Jack Watson!
> 
> Nuk besoj qe kta njerez e kan mbajt te fshehur per shkak te friges,askush dhe asnjehere nuk iu eshte ndalua kujt ne Kosove besimi i krishter,kur ne koherat e komunizmit myslimanit iu eshte ndalua me shum gjera  mbajtja e fes, ata lirshem kan mund te konvertohen ne ate se cfar ishin,pra ne katolik.Une nuk mbaj ne mend por Babi me tregonte se ne muajin e Ramazanit para dyerve te vendit ku punonte,qendronte njeriu me uje ne dore dhe na detyronte ta prishim agjerimin!Po te ishin ne Shqiperi do te besoja,por ne Kosove ata e dijn shkakun pse kan veprua keshtu,por asesi nga friga!Ps.Mos ma merrni per te keq,por kjo me cudit!


Lajmi është marrë nga Ekspress (e kam shënu në fund) dhe se kam shkrujt unë lol.

Gjithsesi ideja është, nqs jan 45 familje (aq thuhet aty) që duan në kishë për t'u lutur, pse të mos e kenë? 45 familje me nga 5 anëtare secila bëjnë 225 veta, më duket nr i mjaftushëm për të ngritur një objekt fetar në fshatin e tyre. Nqs jemi për tolerancë fetare (ku dhe e kam postuar temën) duhet të gjendet mirëkuptim.

----------


## e panjohura

> Lajmi është marrë nga Ekspress (e kam shënu në fund) dhe se kam shkrujt unë lol.
> 
> Gjithsesi ideja është, nqs jan 45 familje (aq thuhet aty) që duan në kishë për t'u lutur, pse të mos e kenë? 45 familje me nga 5 anëtare secila bëjnë 225 veta, më duket nr i mjaftushëm për të ngritur një objekt fetar në fshatin e tyre. Nqs jemi për tolerancë fetare (ku dhe e kam postuar temën) duhet të gjendet mirëkuptim.


Une nuk jame kundra ndertimit(tek e fundit kush me pyet mua besa as Ju),as nuk e thash qe Ju e keni shkrua nga mendja e Juaj,por edhe kur e kam lexua me heret jame befasua!Nese gjejn donator pse jo,le te ndertojn,sikur qe ndertohet edhe katedralja, kjo bile nuk do te prish shkollen si u veprua ne Pr. per t'u ndertua kisha katolike!

----------


## Kasumi

> Jack Watson!
> 
> Nuk besoj qe kta njerez e kan mbajt te fshehur per shkak te friges,askush dhe asnjehere nuk iu eshte ndalua kujt ne Kosove besimi i krishter,kur ne koherat e komunizmit myslimanit iu eshte ndalua me shum gjera  mbajtja e fes, ata lirshem kan mund te konvertohen ne ate se cfar ishin,pra ne katolik.Une nuk mbaj ne mend por Babi me tregonte se ne muajin e Ramazanit para dyerve te vendit ku punonte,qendronte njeriu me uje ne dore dhe na detyronte ta prishim agjerimin!Po te ishin ne Shqiperi do te besoja,por ne Kosove ata e dijn shkakun pse kan veprua keshtu,por asesi nga friga!Ps.Mos ma merrni per te keq,por kjo me cudit!


ashtu eshte e nderuara e panjohura,por ne kete kohe gjithqka po ndodh ndodh e dhe kjo qe per interesa personale te ndrojne fene dhe te tjera por per kete ndoshta ndonje here tjeter
po qenkan kaq shtepi ne te ndertojne kishe, kisha u ndertua edhe ne Prishtine por ajo eshte e zbrasur kurse qe sa vite KBI  kerkon truall per nje xhami dhe  asgje konkrete kur dihet se ne Prishtine jan diku 10 xhami kurse ka mbi 550000 banore d.m.th. ne gjdo xhami 55 ooo lutes  dhe diteve te premte lutjet i bejne ata nen qiellin e hapur e Llapushniku 252 persona edhe ata te dyshimte ??

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Jo çdo fshat mbi 40 familje myslimane ne kosove e shqiperi kan xhamia. 

Te thon qe s'kan guxuar ta shpallin besimin e tyre, kjo i ben myslimanet te poshter !

Por arsyet jan te thjeshta dhe te gjithe i dim : *Martesat.*

Pra kur nje katolik eshte ber per martes, ata kan kerkuar nuse ne fshatra tjer dhe kan then qe eshte mysliman i ndershem, quhet "muhamed", "isa", "Feriz", "shaban",. etj... 

Llapushniku mos qoft fshati me i varfër i gjithe Kosoves. Ata s'kan as shkolle ku te mesojn, dhe kerkojn dy parcela, njeren per kishë e tjetren per varreza.

Mendoj qe s'duhet tepruar askund. 40 veta, mund edhe te luten ne nje shup te bashqes.

----------


## mesia4ever

> A kan uje te pijes dhe per te ngrene me bollek kta ??


Do te ishte mire qe t'i kene te dyja njekohesisht

----------


## Endless

Po mire t'ja u japin. Kish po kerkojne te shkretet, s'eshte se po kerkojne ndonje gje te cuditshme. Vetem te kene kujdes mos te lene femijet vetem, neper dhomat e rrefimit me prifterinjte.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Perse e kane mbajtur te fshehur besimin? .... ndoshta nga paragjykimet ?! Pak na shikojne syte ketu ne forum lloj lloj epitetesh per te krishteret ?!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Po mire t'ja u japin. Kish po kerkojne te shkretet, s'eshte se po kerkojne ndonje gje te cuditshme. Vetem te kene kujdes mos te lene femijet vetem, neper dhomat e rrefimit me prifterinjte.


Asgje s'je duke thene as ti, se ska nje prift shqiptar qe ka bere keto gjera, por shumica ne perendimin materialist, njerez qe nuk ia dine vleren asgjeje. Nuk jeni te sinqerte :xx:  Po ngutesh qe te paragjykosh, cdo paragjykim eshte jo i drejte, edhe ky gjithashtu...

Tung, pershendetje e respekt nga une

----------


## Renea

Pasha Zotin shum po provokojn bre kto, se cka kan msy me bo prej Kosoves hiq spo du me mendu.




> Arsyeja e kësaj është për faktin se disa familje, të konvertuara kohë më parë në fenë katolike, tashmë kërkojnë të kenë edhe vendin e caktuar ku do të pushojnë eshtrat e tyre, vend ky që do të jetë ekskluzivisht vetëm për banorët katolikë.


Mbledhini 50.000 euro edhe blejeni nje tok , bekojeni vendin edhe nisjani vorrosni qaty , keshtu bejn muslimanet , a mos po doni Fatmir Sejdiu me pare te shtetit me jau ble token ? Sikur qe Rugova e prishi shkollen per katedrale.





> Një nga banorët që përkrahin këtë kërkesë është Feriz Sopi. Ai thotë se parcela prej dy hektarësh e gjysmë, që gjendet vetëm disa metra larg shtëpisë së tij, do të behët vend për varrezat e tyre pasi që, sipas tij, kjo është e drejtë ligjore.


Epo mir de , cka o problemi ?  I paskeni bo planet cka juv desht me u anku ne gazet ?





> “Ne jemi mbi 45 familje katolike .


Kur ti thu se jeni 45 familje , un menjeher nga pervoja e pjestoj me 5 ket cifer.





> dhe numri jonë sa vjen e shtohet


Uha , shum tharm i keni qit , per qato shtoheni e bymeheni , po masi kaq shum po shtoheni , nje keshill nga ana ime : Pritni edhe pak edhe kur ti boni krejt katolik ateher xhamijen do ta beni ne kish dhe varrezat muslimane do ti beni varreza krishtere , keshtu sdo ta harxhoni as Vatikanin.  :buzeqeshje: 




> Ne nuk kemi vend se ku t’i varrosim kufomat e që për dallim nga ne, banorët e besimit mysliman kanë vendin e caktuar të tyrin”, thotë Ferizi i cili para katër vitesh është pagëzuar nga kisha katolike me emrin Gjon


Pse e keni merak me u krahasu me muslimant ? A e din ne cfar vendi je duke jetu ti ?  45 pjestu me 5 familje po doni me u shty me qindra familje muslimane.
Po nejse masi e pasni punen kaq ngusht dhe juv paska ngel syri tek muslimant ,  dilni para xhamis se fshatit dhe zgjatne doren kerkoni ndihm.

Sjam kunder kishe e as varreze , por Vatikani ka leshu shum pare ne Kosov dhe jan duke u ndertu kisha me vler shum te madhe edhe pse ka shum pak katolik dhe prej ne nevoj ndertimi i kishave po behet propagand.

----------


## e panjohura

Qe ne fillim u fole pa ,,cinizem''!Pra mos t'i shtremberojm gjerat,eshte e drejt e cdonjerit te kerkoj,por sa do ju pergjigjen ne kerkesa,aty qendron puna!

----------


## Endless

> Asgje s'je duke thene as ti, se ska nje prift shqiptar qe ka bere keto gjera, por shumica ne perendimin materialist, njerez qe nuk ia dine vleren asgjeje. Nuk jeni te sinqerte Po ngutesh qe te paragjykosh, cdo paragjykim eshte jo i drejte, edhe ky gjithashtu...
> 
> Tung, pershendetje e respekt nga une



S'eshte pune sinqeriteti, po pune perversiteti. Dakort jam dhe une me ty, gjer tani s'eshte se eshte zbuluar ndonje prift pedofil( te pakten me aq sa di), po ku e dime ne qe ne keto momente qe ne po shkruajme, ndonje prift shqiptaro-pedofil s'eshte duke abuzuar me ndonje femije te vogel?  Daku, paragjykim apo jo,  me keto qe po degjojme, une nese do kisha femije do t'ja beja gogol kishen. Kurse priftin djall. Se ja i ndodhi gje femijes, si i behet pastaj. Apo te me rroj mos-pargjykimi mua. Jo mer vlla jo. Une per vete me frike do e kisha ta coja femiun tim ne duart e lugeterve.

respekte

----------


## Kasumi

edhe une nuk jam per kete qe mos te dilet nga tema fale sjelljeve te mira te Bashkesise Islame dhe Kishes Katolike nuk mbahet mend qe keta te dyja kan pas edhe me te voglin problem ne mes vete ,edhe prifterinjt shqiptar nuk jane si disa qe dolen keto dite bile kta te fundit jane distancuar nga ,,.
por del nje person dhe kerkon ate apo edhe nje prijes fetar don te ben ndryshime apo eshte vetem Skenderaj dhe Drenasi -Kosove -apo Morine ose Llapushnik 
por edhe nga del artikulli teper mire nga Gazeta Expres  sduhet me shume koment

----------


## ximi_abedini

edhe 10 banor nese jan askush nuk guxon qe ti ndaloj qe te ndertojn kishen sepse jetojm ne liri dhe qdo njeri ka te drejt te praktikoj fen e vet

ne muslimanet gjamit i kemi ndertu vet pandihmen e shtetit 
edhe keta le ta ndertojn vet 

nese nuk eshte provokim per muslimanet ather nuk jam kunder ndertimit te kishes

----------


## Darius

> ashtu eshte e nderuara e panjohura,por ne kete kohe gjithqka po ndodh ndodh e dhe kjo qe *per interesa personale te ndrojne fene* ...


Epo sic e nderruan kur erdhi turku, ate po bejne dhe tani, vetem se po rikthehen ne fene e te pareve. Pra nuk eshte thjesht nderrim po eshte rikthim. Historia perseritet apo jo?

----------


## Gj.Fishta

> Epo sic e nderruan kur erdhi turku, ate po bejne dhe tani, vetem se po rikthehen ne fene e te pareve. Pra nuk eshte thjesht nderrim po eshte rikthim. Historia perseritet apo jo?


Rikthim ne injoranc po. 

Periudha e te pareve tan ishte Mesjeta, e per mesjet me se miri flet historia e tmerrshme evropjane.

----------


## Darius

Ou, qe kur feja myslimane na qenka kulture? Apo harrove qe edhe sot e kesaj dite perfaqeson ne menyren me te pakrahasueshme anet me te erreta mesjetare, qe nga traditat familjare e deri tek ato shoqerore. Rikthim ne injorance thote... kjo eshte e forta e dites.

----------


## Gj.Fishta

S'ka mundesi, un i krahasoj dy kulturat kur me thon qe po kthehet ne fen e te pareve (mesjeten primitive).
Kurse sot, sot s'ka kultur kristiane. 
Nese kultura euro'amerikane eshte rezultat i kesaj kulture te krishter, atehere do me vinte marre ti thoja vetes "besimtar" i kesaj kulture kac degjeneruese !

----------

